# Osaka tank at petcetera



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

Just wonder is there anyone go to petcetera recently? They have Osaka tank 260 for $399. 60% off. I used to have a 320 tank sold $600 used.


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

jamesren said:


> Just wonder is there anyone go to petcetera recently? They have Osaka tank 260 for $399. 60% off. I used to have a 320 tank sold $600 used.


Petcetra is still in business? I thought they are out of business already, they were having out-of-business sale last I went.


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

That's a really good deal if it's for the tank and stand. I didn't know there were still any petceteras around either.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

jamesren said:


> Just wonder is there anyone go to petcetera recently? They have Osaka tank 260 for $399. 60% off. I used to have a 320 tank sold $600 used.


is it the all you need kit? or just the tank and the stand?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

$399 final price?

or 

$399 + 60% off?


----------



## Tark77 (Sep 6, 2010)

WOE, we are talking litres not gallons, correct?


----------



## vaporize (Apr 10, 2006)

Oh looks like the new owner still keeps a few "out of town" locations
http://www.petcetera.ca/Locations.aspx

Toronto is just too competitive for them

*Ontario*
Kitchener
Niagara Falls
Ottawa
Waterloo


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

Tark77 said:


> WOE, we are talking litres not gallons, correct?


It's Fluval's model # but yes it represents the volumn in litres. It's approximately 70 gallons.


----------



## jamesren (Aug 27, 2008)

http://www.petcetera.ca/Petcetera/media/petcetera/Home/Flyer/Flyer.pdf

the Osaka come with out filter.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

jamesren said:


> http://www.petcetera.ca/Petcetera/media/petcetera/Home/Flyer/Flyer.pdf
> 
> the Osaka come with out filter.


really tempted but dont have the space and ride lol


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

I wish they had the 320 on sale...I still might get it though for my parents


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

is this tank still available? anyone know????


----------

